# Pumpe und Filter für 500l Teich



## Fischfutter (18. Mai 2010)

Hallo
nutze diese Forum um mein weniges Wissen über Gartenteiche zu erweitern.

Ich bin Erbe eines 500l Teiches.
Er wurde vor einigen Jahren von meinem Schwiegervater angelegt. 
Nach seinem Ableben haben wir das Haus mitsamt Garten und auch den Teich geerbt.

und nun zu meinem Problem:
Mein Schwiegervater hatte seinzeit Gedacht das in einen Teich leben gehört also Bevölkerte er das Teichbecken welches ca 500l fast vor 6 Jahren mit 7 Fischen 
(keine Ahnung ob Goldfische oder eine Variante davon wir bezeichnen sie als Goldfische welche inzwischen eine größe von 5-7cm haben)

Ich weis jetzt kommt der entsetzte Aufschrei von wegen Platzmangel etc. Die Fische sind drin und sie bleiben es bis sie das zeitliche segnen. keine Diskussion darüber

bisher wurde der Teich mit einer Teichpumpe mit integriertem Filter Mit Sauerstoff versorgt.
Doch aufgrund der Anzahl der Fische reicht diese nicht mehr aus

ich würde gerne einen Filfer an die Pumpe anschließen und das Wasser über einen kleinen Wasserfall zurück in den Teich führen. 
 was für ein Filter wäre am besten? 
Druckfilter?  
oder ein normaler Durchflussfilter?
muss dazu eine zweite Pumpe?
würde nämlich die Fontäne trotzdem im Teich belassen nur habe ich für eine zweite Pumpe nicht soviel Platz

Links meines Teiches habe ich ein Stück freie Böschung (steigt vom Teichrand auf ca 1.5m an) dort würde ich gerne Filter hinstellen da ich ihn dort am besten verstecken kann

WEr weiß rat???


----------



## scholzi (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pumpe und Filter für 500l Teich*

 und :willkommen im Forum....


> Druckfilter?
> oder ein normaler Durchflussfilter?


Ich bin für Durchlauffilter, da man da auch mal das Filtermaterial wechseln/variieren  kann und auch zum Saubermachen schneller ran kommt.
Aber da du einen Bachlauf betreiben möchtes, denke ich das ein Druckfilter für deine Teichgröße in Ordnung ist..


> muss dazu eine zweite Pumpe?


nein...du benötigst nur ne Pumpe mit 2 regelbaren Ausgängen...
bedenke aber das ein Filter 24 Stunden laufen muß...


> bisher wurde der Teich mit einer Teichpumpe mit integriertem Filter Mit Sauerstoff versorgt.
> Doch aufgrund der Anzahl der Fische reicht diese nicht mehr aus


so so...mit Sauerstoff versorgt
deine 500 Liter werden einfach zu warm und somit kannst du machen was du willst. Da ist nichts mehr mit Sauerstoff anreichern


> Ich weis jetzt kommt der entsetzte Aufschrei von wegen Platzmangel etc. Die Fische sind drin und sie bleiben es bis sie das zeitliche segnen. keine Diskussion darüber


Was glaubst du warum entsetzte Aufschreie kommen?  weil deine Fische einfach nur ums überleben kämpfen und das hat mit leben leider nichts zu tun!
Ich bin zwar auch nicht grad zimperlich aber bei 7 ausgewachsenen Goldfischen in 30 Grad warmen 500 Liter Wasser hört die Freundschaft auf.
Mir ist schon klar das du sie da nicht rein getan hast aber du weißt anscheinend das es völlig falsch ist und tust einfach nichts dagegen....


> keine Diskussion darüber


:sorry was hast du erwartet:troet aber du hast ja schon Erfahrung damit


----------



## Mattis (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pumpe und Filter für 500l Teich*

Moin

Also eine Einstellung gegenüber den Tieren kann ich auch nicht verstehen

Zumindest solltest Du den kleinen Teich während des Sommers beschatten so gut es eben geht

Und vor allen Dingen zusehen das Du die Fische los wirst,aber nicht in der freien Natur aussetzen(besser beim Zoohändler)

Gruss Mattis


----------



## Fischfutter (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pumpe und Filter für 500l Teich*

Welche Filtergrösse würdet Ihr denn empfehlen?

die kleinsten Druckfilter sind für 2500l grosse Teiche
genügt diese grösse oder doch besser ein grösserer?


----------



## robsig12 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pumpe und Filter für 500l Teich*

Ich muss mir nun sehr auf die Zunge beissen. Aber ich sage nun nichts zu den 500 Liter!:evil

Druckfilter wäre für dich die einfachste Lösung. Nur Druck wird erzeugt wenn ordentlich gepumpt wird, würd persönlich meinen nicht unter 1500 l/h. Darunter dürfte der Wiederstand für kleine Pumpen zu hoch sein. Da ist aber schon das nächste Problem. 1500 Liter in der Stunde erzeugen in einem 500 Liter Teich eine ordentliche Strömmung. Das wiederum wird den Goldis nicht lange gefallen. 

Sauerstoff bringst Du auch mit einer billigen Pumpe ein. Die kostet zw. 10 - 20 Euro, und braucht meist nur 2 -4 Watt.


----------



## Aquabernd (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pumpe und Filter für 500l Teich*

Wenn Du ein Herz für Fische hast hol sie bitte raus. Hatte auch mal den fehler gemacht mit 6 Fischen und 500L Wasser. Es geht einfach nicht  Wenn du die Fische rausholst und Pflanzen reintust brauchst du dir auch keine neue Pumpe zu Kaufen.
glg bernd


----------



## Fischfutter (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pumpe und Filter für 500l Teich*

zum letzten mal die Fische bleiben drin. Es ist der Wunsch der hinterbliebenen den Garten mitsamt Teich und Fischen möglichst so zu erhalten wie es mein Schwiegervater angelegt hat

sollten die Fische auf natürlichem Wege ableben werden sie natürlich nicht wieder ersetzt!!!!!!!

Aber bis dahin sollen sie bleiben und ich werde halt versuchen das Wasser etwas klarer zu bekommen.

Wie ist das eigentlich bei diesen Pumpen "Wasserspeieranschluss" halbiert sich der Druck oder wie ist das verhältnis zwischen Fontäne und Wasserspeieranschluss?

Habe noch eine Pumpe vom ALDI hier rumstehen die hat 1750l/h. ok aber auch eine Leistungsaufnahme von 50W würde die nicht auch funktionieren?

@robsig12 welche arten von Pumpe meinst du?


----------



## Olli.P (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pumpe und Filter für 500l Teich*

Hi,

also Wunsch oder nicht Wunsch der Hinterbliebenen................

So eine Tierhaltung werd ich ned unterstützen 

Es wundert mich eh, das ihr nach diesem Winter noch keine Fischstäbchen hattet.............


----------



## robsig12 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pumpe und Filter für 500l Teich*

Ich meinte eine reine Luftpumpe so wie z.b: 

http://www.gartentotal.de/product_info.php?products_id=2260

reicht für Dein vorhaben.
1750 l/h bei 50 Watt ist heftig im Stromverbrauch und in einem 500 L Teich.


----------



## Fischfutter (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pumpe und Filter für 500l Teich*

@ Olli P. im Winter läuft bei uns ein Luftsprudler un das Eis frei zu halten.
 OK Diesen Winter War es extrem das selbst der Sprudler nichts mehr gegen die Eisdecke machen konnte aber die Fische haben alle überlebt. vielleicht genügen Ihnen ja schon eine max tiefe von 50cm


----------



## robsig12 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pumpe und Filter für 500l Teich*



Fischfutter schrieb:


> @ Olli P. im Winter läuft bei uns ein Luftsprudler un das Eis frei zu halten.
> OK Diesen Winter War es extrem das selbst der Sprudler nichts mehr gegen die Eisdecke machen konnte aber die Fische haben alle überlebt. vielleicht genügen Ihnen ja schon eine max tiefe von 50cm



:evil

vielleicht genügen Ihnen ja schon eine max tiefe von 50 cm

Genau solche Fragen im Bezug auf Lebewesen sind verwerflich.

Wenn Du nicht möchtest, dass darüber jemand seine Meinung im Forum abgibt, dann lass aber auch bitte solche Aussagen.


----------

